# Big Ohio Snow...............



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Not really, but I can dream.......... This was this past Friday morning, it didn't last past noon. It's the first snow I've seen since last season, which gets me warm and fuzzy about this season.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

maybe we'll all(you and cincinati) get some this week so i can have fun playin too


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

atleast you got a taste of it already.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

we had some sleet today.. if it was only just cold enough


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

omg you guys are lucky I didnt get snow showers yet which is odd because normally we get alot of snow showers by now.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea some areas around here had a few inches but nothing here by the lake.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Thought I would add to your pic!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

Im lookin out the window now and it is finally starting to snow. Suppose to get 1-4" tonight. We will see what happens! Im ready to go thats for sure!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hows the Dingo work with the blower?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

im a little ways north of u columbus guys, i didnt even get to see the roof tops covered! im jealous


----------

